
Today is Programmer's Day - guffshemr
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers_Day
======
edw519

      Mother's Day & Father's Day - 
        Their times per year is one,
      But every day is Programmer's Day
        If you want to get anything done.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
That page has been deleted - you need:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer%27s_day>

<GrumpyOldManMode> <rant> Do people not check that their submission actually
works? What testing do you people do when you deploy software? </rant>
</GrumpyOldManMode>

~~~
aw3c2
It seems to work now.

It is a major peeve that Wikipedia does not redirect the browser eg from
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmers_day> to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer\s_day> properly. So if you copy an
URL you end up with the link that will redirect, not the "proper" page.

~~~
travisp
An appropriate problem for Programmer's Day?

------
_phred
Lucky me! I was born on programmer's day just under 2^5 years ago. This is
perhaps my happiest birthday yet. :-)

~~~
flogic
Congratulations. You just gained a bit.

~~~
eps
That's assuming he did not turn 30 :P

------
jcw
The article doesn't say anything about this: what do you do on Programmer's
Day? Do you still go to work, but just maybe mention that it's Programmer's
Day when talking to co-workers?

Most novelty holidays are like this: on Wear a Hat day, you may wear a hat. On
Yoghurt Day, you may eat yoghurt. What's the purpose of a holiday that only
exists in name, and has no traditions to go along with it?

~~~
varjag
Your relatives and friends congratulate you, and you get drunk in the evening
with colleagues.

Seriously.

(Don't even ask how Militia Day is celebrated)

------
xyzzyb
Time to break out the Ye Olde Fortran or a bottle of Klein's.

------
benbeltran
_Lots of congratulating and patting in the back amongst Hacker News Users_

Is there any tradition establsished for Programmer's Day? We should maybe try
to follow in the steps of whyday and say: "It's your day, be creative with
your code and have some fun!" or something like that.

------
icco
As one of my coworkers exclaimed: "wtf are we doing here at work?!?".

------
jeremyjitr
Deleted. Not Deleted. Peace and Happy Programmers Day!!!

------
Swizec
What a brilliant idea! Now it's just up to us to make it at least an
unofficial holiday all over the world.

Somebody should make one of those greeting card type things, but in a geekier
way ... hmmm ... first of all, Did YOU remember to wish happy programmers' day
to all your mates? Let's at least make it a trending topic eh

------
klon
In Russia, programmers get the respect they deserve!

~~~
docgnome
Not entirely sure I'd agree. The article doesn't mention that anyone actually
observes it. I suspect the conversation is something along the lines of...

Programmer: "It's Programmer's Day today!"

Boss: "Shut up and work."

Programmer: T_T

Only, ya know, in Russian.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Програмист: Сегодня день програмиста!

Шеф: Заткнись и работай.

Програмист: т_т

------
ianbishop
My birthday is an off-by-one of Programmer's Day.. that can't be a good thing.

~~~
dkarl
Does it fall on Programmer's Day in leap years?

------
dan_sim
I hope I'll get flowers...

------
msie
Was there something programming-related to celebrate on 10/10/10?

~~~
juanefren
Not programming related but kind of geek related...

Ubuntu 10.10 on 10/10/10 <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule>

------
mburney
America needs more holidays like this.

------
Roridge
When is Developer's Day?

~~~
mfukar
It coincides with Pedant's Day.

